# Bagged Lexus GS430



## AtlPikMan (Dec 5, 2010)

Talen with my Tamron 17-50 non VC.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/atlpikman/5233326416/


Bagged GS430 by AtlPikMan3, on Flickr




Bagged GS430 by AtlPikMan3, on Flickr


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 5, 2010)

Great.. Car that rides as smooth as butter is now like riding a buggy.  I dont understand this culture.  Too many people standing around the car and not enough ambient light.


----------



## AtlPikMan (Dec 5, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Great.. Car that rides as smooth as butter is now like riding a buggy.  I dont understand this culture.  Too many people standing around the car and not enough ambient light.



Humm, this was not a private shoot so, people were around, kinda unavoidable and for not understanding? There are a few things in this world that even I dont get, im good with that. I keep living.


----------

